# Michigan V Meetup 6/1/14



## KB87

There is a V meetup slated for Sunday June 1 at noon at Swift Run Dog Park in Ann Arbor, Michigan.

The more Vs the merrier!


----------



## einspänner

I wonder if my aunt will let me crash at her place. hmm... Have fun!


----------



## Duffy

sounds like fun but I guess I need to get a registration to enter the park?


----------



## KB87

Duffy, great point! I just pulled up the info and it looks like it's a $50 fee for a permit? Ouch!! There's a group on Facebook for the meetups so I've posted about it and asked of the permit is correct. $50 is too much if it's true. Woof.


----------



## Duffy

That's what the county site says. I live in Flint so it wouldn't be worth it


----------



## dextersmom

I saw somewhere that no one really enforces the permits at that park. So I think you'd be okay without one on a random day, but if you lived in the area, it would probably be smart to get one. I think they'd probably give you a break if you're from out of town.


----------



## hoovers7

Darn we would love to come but we are busy that day! Maybe next time!


----------



## our1stveeshy

KB87 I have been scouring the forum for months looking for a V meetup in Michigan. Yay! Not positive I'll be able to make the June 1st meetup though. Boo. But hey, maybe we can organize another? I know there are a few other Michiganders on here but haven't seen them in awhile. I have been absent myself for a bit. What is this Facebook group you mentioned? I would love to join it for future meetups.


----------



## dextersmom

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vizslas-of-Michigan-Meet-Up-Page/543462385772946


----------



## our1stveeshy

Thank you Dextersmom I'll check it out!


----------



## our1stveeshy

CHANGE OF LOCATION: the first meet up will now be held at the Mill Pond Park on Sunday June 1st at 12pm. There are no permits or fees required. I do suggest bringing towels for your V(s) as there is access to water.

I just checked out the facebook page and they have changed the location to a park with no fee. Still don't know if I will make the June 1st meetup, but I am so happy that I can get together with other V owners in the future.


----------



## KB87

We're planning on going Sunday but it will be up to our new foster to make the final decision. He's a 12 year old GSP so if he's up for it then we'll be there! It's supposed to be about 80 and sunny so I'm not sure these pups could get a better day at the park!


----------



## Joe c.

darn just seen this thread,swift run's A nice park but other dogs would distract the Vs. Out in my area theirs tons of state land with open fields and trails with no restrictions. The area's around Chelsea are great, no hunting till September so wouldn't bother anyone.


----------



## our1stveeshy

Joe c.
I agree about the other dogs. Most of them are poorly behaved. Their owners too. There are plenty of horror stories on here about dog parks. We usually frequent state land fields and trails as well however, a lot of people like the security of fences. Personally, we trained our girl extensively on recall work. We have called her off deer many times. But there is always a risk. These dogs do have minds of their own (which is why we love them so much) as we all know. We take that into consideration and try to minimise the risk as much as possible. If we think it is going to be a high risk day we'll put the "buzz" collar on her. I am looking into a gps collar because I would prefer that. Any good suggestions out there? 
All this being said I am willing to endure the "dog park" a few times just to meet other V owners.


----------

